# Seals around headlights Clubman S



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

OK...looking around the new Clubman S. There are no seals around the headlights...or did they not get fitted? Looks like we may have a continually dirty engine compartment/bay/front end come winter or doe's it just work out?


----------

